# Faulty Zones - seeking guidance



## 757dstreet (May 20, 2019)

For my father in law's lawn, they have an 8 zone system. After opening the supply valve with system de-energized, (presumably) Zone 6 automatically comes on. This zone stays on while testing all other zones EXCEPT "Zone 6". Used the signal tracer to locate Zone 6 control valve, replaced solenoid on the control valve, ended up helping Zone 7 increase sprinkler pressure and did not resolve "Zone 6" staying on.. Decided to look at the other control valves, and created a new issue with Zone 1. Once Zone 1 activates it stays on like Zone 6 does. However, if you cycle past Zone 1 quickly while testing, it does not mimic Zone 6 issue.

I need a lot of help. :?


----------

